# New Mazaki 270mm gyuto



## Panamapeet (Sep 15, 2018)

I have written a review on the New Mazaki offered by JNS here, I would be very happy to share my thoughts and hear any questions or comments you may have!


----------



## mb> (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice review. I haven’t shopped 270mm blades. That seems like a beast of a blade with over 4.5mm of spine at the heel. Appears to be a nice cutting knife though with the grind and taper.


----------



## ThinMan (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice review. Thanks!

I’d be interested in seeing a follow up in a few months.


----------



## panda (Sep 15, 2018)

man that one is huge. profile looks a lot different (no more santoku) i wonder if the heat treatment was also changed? mine (original batch) was kinda hard to sharpen.


----------



## Panamapeet (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks guys, it is indeed a very good knife! Beastly, and smooth cutting. 

Sharpening was easy Panda, raised a burr quickly and deburring was not hard at all. What was the problem with yours?


----------



## panda (Sep 15, 2018)

i think mine was taken too high, burr formation took quite a bit longer than white steel normally does and felt glass-like on stones.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 15, 2018)

Great review and I really liked the videos. Yeah original mazaki took some time to raise a burr, even compared to other harder white steel knives I’ve used. I mean it wasn’t terrible but there was room for improvement. This new maxim line has “only charcoal, and water quench” so I hope this makes it a little easier to sharpen.


----------



## Barmoley (Sep 15, 2018)

Great review, we need more of these.


----------



## Panamapeet (Sep 15, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Great review and I really liked the videos. Yeah original mazaki took some time to raise a burr, even compared to other harder white steel knives I’ve used. I mean it wasn’t terrible but there was room for improvement. This new maxim line has “only charcoal, and water quench” so I hope this makes it a little easier to sharpen.


Thanks, good to hear the videos have added value. They are an experiment and I should really get a better setup for these! I can confirm that this new line is a breeze to sharpen, it took like no time at all to go through a progression and burr formation was very quick. 



Barmoley said:


> Great review, we need more of these.


Thanks! Hoping to do a lot more, but they do get a bit expensive


----------



## holdmyphone (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice review. Profile seems surprisingly curvy for a 270mm.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice review!


----------



## Panamapeet (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

